# Invitation - Houston Rat Race Aug 16th



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey there folks,
TEAM N.I.O. is extending an invitation to you Nissan Folks to come join us for an all day event on August 16th in Houston, TX.

It is called the N.I.O. Rat Race! 

Registration will begin at 9am.
Entrants per team (consisting of one driver, one co-pilot, and one car) is $10. Any type of vehicle is permitted. Anyone is permitted to come. Race is not a sanctioned race nor is it a track race. It is a race of knowledge, wit, driving, hunting skills, and just shear competition. There is a time limit. So the team that acquires the target amount of items (which equals points) in the allotted time limit will win a small cash prize. However, beyond the time limit, there is a winner but no cash prize. If more people attend, we can have a first, second, third, and so on. This is a family event so some of the attendees are bringing their significant partner as their co-pilots. 

The race starts at 10am and will end around 4pm -5pm

We are meeting at Memorial Park. More details to come.

On your Mark, Get Set, GOOOOOO!

You can email me at [email protected] to RSVP or for more information. 

 FLYER!
Click here to view Flyer

VISIT US AT TEAMNIO.COM


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Is a copilot required? I don't like to ride the Bandit two-up...


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

It's not required but I think I need to explain that this is more of a scavenger hunt type of race. So two people would be better than one driving through the streets of Houston finding stuff.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Cool, an Easter Egg hunt with cars!
Now, why didn't I think of that?  

Have fun George!
Too hot for a road trip 
down to H-Town for me...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Get me a young hottie for my second pair of peepers and I'll make an exception.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

*Here's the details and Registration form*


Click here to view Flyer


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

What kind of things are to be hunted? Small enough to fit 25 in a big motorcycle tank bag? Will a digital photo be an acceptable substitute? Are these things free?


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

THere are a few items on the list that a video cam or digital photo can obtain points. But very few since not all contestants have one. But the items are small... some you have to be delicate or else no points will be rewarded. 

We prefer no motorcycles if all possible since it would be an added advantage over a few people especially those few that are coming from out of town to participate.

We're limiting the teams to 50. So first come first serve.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Why would my two eyes on a bike be advantageous over four or six eyes in a car? Not trying to cause trouble, just curious as to your reasoning.


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

It's a preference to have 4 wheel vehicles over a 2 wheeler b/c a motorcycle can squeeze into parking spots, manuever better in traffic and has better pickup speed. Disadvantage, difficult to write while driving. As mentioned earlier, it'll be an added advantage over those that are coming into Houston without any idea about Houston.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

sounds like a fun event, hope it works out great for you guys!


----------

